# 貌似 / 好像



## Staarkali

Hello all,

is there a difference between 貌似 and 好像? if I was given examples, it would be even better 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BODYholic

天大的不同.

"貌似"是指相貌的相似. 如形容我的"貌似潘安". (嘔!)

"好像"虽然也可解成相似,但並不只局限于脸部. 
"好像"也可当副词 (adverb)用. 意指"可能","也许". 如"天好像快下雨了".


----------



## NecoNeo

Nowadays is "貌似"  (it means:maybe,probably,it seems..)  very popular among teenagers, we (teenageers) use it to express the same meaning as "好像" ;

"貌似" sounds more casual; and "好像" more normal


----------



## BODYholic

NecoNeo said:


> Nowadays is "貌似"  (it means:maybe,probably,it seems..)  very popular among teenagers, we (teenageers) use it to express the same meaning as "好像" ;
> 
> "貌似" sounds more casual; and "好像" more normal



So teenagers in Shanghai, translate "Maybe wrong." as "貌似錯" 吗?

(有代沟唷!)


----------



## 邪恶的正太

BODYholic said:


> So teenagers in Shanghai, translate "Maybe wrong." as "貌似錯" 吗?
> 
> (有代沟唷!)


You should say 貌似是错的。
貌似错 doesn't make any sense。


----------



## Staarkali

I think we didn't get off topic but I'd like to ensure that we are not talking about a way to express _a possibility _(maybe, probably, likely, etc.) but to express _in apparence_. 
In English: *it seems, in apparence, it looks like, etc.*


----------



## NecoNeo

Ach so.......i get it. 

( _in apparence , _"貌似" is used not so often as "好像", i think)

According to 《现代汉语词典》, "貌似" : "*表面上*很像": ～公允／～强大。

for example, 貌似公允，（实际上_并不公正_）；貌似强大，（实际上_并不强大_）

(When you build such a sentence, it usually has a negative meaning.)

---------------------

but "好像" doesn't contain this meaning; in most of time we need to check the context to find out what it really means

ex.
他们俩一见面就好像是多年的老朋友。（他们_并不是_多年的老朋友）
他低着头不作声，好像在想什么事。（_他可能_在想什么事；_也可能_没在想什么事）


--------------------


----------



## fffa4lulua

when they both mean _sth looks like_:
他貌似某某明星。Here, 貌似is short for 相貌相似
他好像某某明星。好像 at here is shorten from 长的好像
(above sentences have the same meaning)
however, I think in Taiwan, 貌似 is actually much more formal than 好像。

and 我還是很好奇上海人會用"貌似錯"嗎?


----------



## NecoNeo

fffa4lulua said:


> when they both mean _sth looks like_:
> 他貌似某某明星。Here, 貌似is short for 相貌相似
> 他好像某某明星。好像 at here is shorten from 长的好像
> (above sentences have the same meaning)
> however, I think in Taiwan, 貌似 is actually much more formal than 好像。


 
I agree~ 



fffa4lulua said:


> and 我還是很好奇上海人會用"貌似錯"嗎?


 
I said it is a kind of teenager language. Almost every universtiy (maybe also high school, middle school bla bla bla) student can understand at least, but papas and mamas don't use it.

我们不说"貌似错",就像我们不用"似乎错","好像错"一样....
至少要完整地句子吧: 这貌似不对, 我貌似喝多了, 这次他貌似考得不好.....
日常对话, 以及网络论坛上, 比较多见, 所以我觉得应该不只上海有这么用


----------



## fffa4lulua

interesting~
as I said, "貌似"似乎在台灣是比較正式/文書的用法。


> 这貌似不对, 我貌似喝多了, 这次他貌似考得不好


這些在台灣都是很少聽的用法呢~
但我很像有聽我的中國朋友說過!
在台灣我想我們一般都講:這看起來不對, 我似乎喝多了, 這次她很像考的不好~ and all these may be replace by 好像, but 貌似 here sounds weird for a Taiwanese's ear.

Usaully"貌似"is used in written news report, and the most time when people speak the word is because they want to make it sounds more 文言。


----------



## NecoNeo

fffa4lulua said:


> 在台灣我想我們一般都講:這看起來不對, 我似乎喝多了, 這次她很像考的不好~ and all these may be replace by 好像, but 貌似 here sounds weird for a Taiwanese's ear.


 
這看起來不對, 我似乎喝多了 are used in the same way as "官话" , but in "大陆", "這次她很像考的不好" is never heard. 如果我们肯定说"这次她好像考得不好"

在这里用"貌似",其实是完全颠覆其原意的用法,为近年来的流行语
("貌似" is nowadays very "in", but i'm not sure whether it will go out of fashion many years later.)


----------



## fffa4lulua

> 在这里用"貌似",其实是完全颠覆其原意的用法,为近年来的流行语
> ("貌似" is nowadays very "in", but i'm not sure whether it will go out of fashion many years later.)


我同意~


----------



## Jacky Zheng

I agree that "貌似”is very popular among teenagers. As a teenager, when I chat with my friends online or at school , we often use 貌似 to replace 好像.
Eg: A.你刚才看到Ben了吗？ B.貌似没有。
     A.你家里有别人吗？ B.貌似没有。
Sometimes, 貌似is always used in negative setences.
Also, notably, it's common that you are very sure about one thing but you can still use 貌似 as a cute way.
In a word, 貌似 is very popular and you may have others attentions whenever and however you say 貌似.


----------



## messia

看起来没啥太大的区别，


----------

